# Hi from Buckinghamshire



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm another lost soul from "All About Mice", suffering withdrawal symptoms from lack of mouse related chat. I have six pet mice at the moment, four girls and two newly acquired boys from the local RSPCA. I also have six elderly male harvest mice.

Looking forward to getting to know some new friends here and also some old friends from All About Mice.

Ann


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Anna! remember me, racingmouse? I`ve recently joined aswell (I guess I followed zany so blame her! :lol: ). AAM should be back at some point but not sure when. I heard on the grapevine that the website renawal has been paid for another year, so that`s a good sign. Although I`ve gotten so used to not being active on there, like you, I missed the mousie talk and helping other posters.

Welcome and great to see you here.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes hi, of course I remember you. In fact it was because I saw you here that I signed up too. I've just posted on your thread while you were posting here on mine!

I'm looking forward to saying hi to Zany too.

Ann


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Ann  Why am I getting the blame for this  :lol: Hope you enjoy being on FMB it's really nice and friendly  And well done on the new additions - pictures soon I hope  I wonder if more will join up?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Zany, yes there's no escape from us I'm afraid, we'll seek you out on whichever mouse site you're on!

My new boys are the most nervous mice I've ever seen so it might take some patience to persuade them to smile for the camera. At the moment I'm trying to get them used to me by feeding them treats through the bars but they are so frightened they don't even dare take a sunflower seed from my fingers.

I hope others from All About Mice will join up although this site is very different - less about pet mice and more about breeding and showing.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello AnnB


----------

